# John Deere 3320



## lynnglidden (May 3, 2011)

Does anybody have any experience with the cast breaking on their three point hitches or backhoe side plates?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Not that model nor my machine, but yes, I have. Any pictures?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm with Tractor Beam, we need pictures- cause nethier one of us can read or spell. We have a Case Back Hoe and anytime a cast part breaks it's because the bushings wore out and put the cast housing in a bind.What I can tell you is bushings are a lot cheaper than the cast parts.$ 7,000.00 for a new front axel, bushings $ 750.00,we opted the $ 7,000.00 route.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Forgot- WELCOME! And let us share your pain by letting us know how it's going.


----------



## oklahoma (Jul 9, 2011)

*deere john blues*

I have a jd bush hog on a jd3320. The three point hitch became a 2 point hitch when the "ears" that held the upper pin of the upper link arm snapped off the tractor. I want to know why? Was it most likely my fault or was the setup wrong at the shop or did JD use substandard casting.
First, that's a 60" bush hog pictured, notice the metal at the break. It looks like "pop" metal, could that really be oem from JD. 
Second, notice the drag wheel is bent, could it be that the mowing deck could not angle upwards properly? is it possible to have a 3-point hitch so out of adjustment that it can't swing up or down? 
Third, the rear wheels have fluid in them, could this extra weight overload the hitch? 
And lastly, shouldn't the pins have failed before the hitch point casing, which, by the way is also the hydralic oil tank too! Been quite a day, would like your thoughts. Thanks






























































'


----------



## edie379 (Mar 22, 2015)

What is the blinking light in the instrument panel?


----------



## edie379 (Mar 22, 2015)

What does the blinking light on the instrument panel mean?


----------

